# my wife said i could get a new rhino?



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

OVER HER DEAD BODY?

So until the economic situation gets better i spent some quality time in my shop. laugh all you want. after plowing in the rain er wet snow i now have a cold so i was done plowing in those conditions.
it started out with a doodle on a piece of paper, and yes it should of ended there but, it was turkey day and i was bored lol.

once i had to buy material, i was gonna see it through, even if i had a big bonfire it would be built. i had almost all the material minus some 2x;s they were cheap though.

all in all, i could of been watchin tv lol, i think it will work out good enough better than spendin 14000 dollars lol. its a good thing i live in the country, the city folk couldnt understand.

coming soon to a hack near you plyncon [plywood+rincon]


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL you had to much time on your hands lol

look good


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I don't know what to laugh at more...the picture you posted or the fact you let your wife tell you what you can and can't buy!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Camden;653044 said:


> I don't know what to laugh at more...the picture you posted or the fact you let your wife tell you what you can and can't buy!


I seem to remember someones wife telling him what not to buy at a recent auction.

OMG you built a Woody!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

LOL looks good.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd like to see how it bolts on ? doors ?


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Your're putting foamboard in the wall cavities, of course?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Ya, if some woman ever tried to start telling me what I can and can't buy, she'd be out of the house so fast she wouldn't even know what happened. Thats why I'll never get married, its easier to trade em' in that way.

But seriously, it looks like it will be A LOT better than sitting on the thing in the weather. The local PD has ATV's and the town puts plows on them and has them plowing the sidewalks. Looks miserable!


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Jeff Foxworthy would be proud! 



Doug


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

JD Dave;653056 said:


> I seem to remember someones wife telling him what not to buy at a recent auction.


Don't know what you're talkin' about... 

 :crying:


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

well its in paint now. ill have some rigourous driving test to see how it goes.

i still have to make the side windows but i have to see whats available.but im thinkin sliders will work?

heres some pics throughout the day yesterday. and the rest are from today,

i still have other things that need to be done but with the wind and sno spray off your face youd be surprised to see how warm it is. of course thatll be tested, lol soon hopefully.

stay tuned for next weeks edition on double wings.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks good to me, Vs the Plowing without anything at all.
are you gonna put side widows on it as well?

then you also need to be able to angle the blade from the seat and put in a coffee cup holder and your all set.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

heres the rest,


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

get some side windows and a little electic heater and ull be set


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Strong work...I like it!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks sublime, i was soaked the other day, i dont think thatll be a problem now. yea ill have a drink holder, i have to figure out how i will work the electrical end of it.

ill put some front and back lights, more for aesethics than use, and i have to finish the back yet, i dont even need ballast now lol


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

you should market them things


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks for the replys guys,i think it would be cool to have a fiberglass body, i should look into that?


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

I love the spoiler on top....I'm sure at speed that'll keep her on track...j/k....looks good though....I wouldn't worry about what anyone else had to say, it'll be keeping you warm this winter....


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I think its great lol!

Whats the wife say?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks humvee, i had to put a spoiler on top, traction lol, its too save the light if i back up id rather have that get wrecked ,than the light lol


i really need to get a welder lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks clapper. ive been with my wife for 20 somethin years, my wife lets me do what i want, she understands me lol. she said why did you word it like that, she lets me get what i want lol. if i wanted to spend 14000 it would be a truck with a plow. id rather spend my time hackin in the shop .


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL I hear you!

Its always there fault


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Hmmm...*



IPLOWSNO;654273 said:


> thanks clapper. ive been with my wife for 20 somethin years, my wife lets me do what i want, she understands me lol. she said why did you word it like that, she lets me get what i want lol. if i wanted to spend 14000 it would be a truck with a plow. id rather spend my time hackin in the shop .


My wife just started laughing and walked out of the room....she said sounds like me....she claims I'd rather be in our 1 car *(right now only the dog can fit) garage then in the house...of course, that's why we got tools....I'll update you on the back plow I'm building later today for both atv and truck...got the steel for a deal and bent for free from a buddy...I told my wife I'm copying you but in steel....she just laughed.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

haha great minds think alike,i really do need a welder though, but i think theres more craftmanship with wood, you cut wrong and you get a new piece lol with steel you just add to it lol.

thats pretty much what my wife does[walk out laughing] but this time i was ordered to build her new bed. if i got time to build stupid stuff i got time to build her stuff. so i told her im out of material, shes ordering it. oh goody just what i wanted to buy more material, i used up all my supplys just to make room in my getting smaller by the day shop, i think i need an addition lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i did some observed trials with it and it performed admirably, although it is only sitting on top of the atv it only came up in the air a little way on the little knoll. so thats good and it keeps you clean lol



















and the little knoll that raised the roof.










and yes shes a billy goat she went right up.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Whats your plan for side or rear windows?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

the back and one side can be fixed,then for the door either a slider or maybe a hinged panel.thats a couple hours there so of course ill wait till the last minute hehe.

its hard to get a body to look like a truck, because of where you sit,and the wheelbase is so tight but i think it will work out good, i left the body flush so if i have to scrape against anything, i should be good to go. i was gonna make it look like my van but i need to haul hay and crap

i have a drive thru shed for it and luckily it fits in one end but not the other oh well thats what reverse was made for lol


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

I love it....thats awesome wheeling.......that'll work just great though. I'm thinking more and more about just making a front screen and roof.....of course now I'd have to add the spoiler.........not that mine goes over 30mph but still....


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

if it didnt hold up to trials what good wood [get it] it be lol

its a good thing i dont have a welder my power bill would suck lol, a light gauge metal one would be awesome,

i have a big job coming up,in a month or so ,then ill have a welder and some steel then ill make a real body, but till then woods good.

and humvee i want to see your plow when your done buddy.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

That turned out really good. Nice fabbing skills.
For the driver side maybe use two hinged pieces that open up like suicide doors.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Sliders would look great!!!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks guys for all the compliments, i have to see how big i can get some lexan before i figure out how to pull it off yet?
i built a m/c battery box and i plan on running the plow and fog lights off that, as it drains itll be recharged, i doubt theyll be used much, but i have the stuff so i might as well use it. i even put a strobe on it lol. tryin to run with the big dogs lol.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Yea, and lexan isn't cheap anymore.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

that looks awesome. probably once you get doors on it, you could put heat in it. and it will be like a truck. You would never think that would be an atv under there. how is the wood attached to the atv?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks eatmytail[lol] its just sittin on it and i have a couple 2x to hold it from sliding back and forth and its tapered front to back and its pretty tight so other than bouncing it up and down alls good. i did do some road testing with it, somehow i lost top end hehe, but it was cool not bein cool if you get my drift. i ll be lookin tommorrow for options


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet job

looks great


----------



## lowcostlawns (Nov 30, 2007)

Does anybody use a windshield for protection or is it just in the way? That is sweet by the way!!!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

look ay eat my tailpipes cat, right above this. i cant talk about the little ones but mine works lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

lowcostlawns;660919 said:


> Does anybody use a windshield for protection or is it just in the way? That is sweet by the way!!!!


I am 6ft 4 so I am tall. my head popped over the windshield and made your face freezing. So I took it off and put handguards on. if you are a smaller person it will work good. another problem was that snow got stuck on it and you had to brush it off or you couldnt see the blade.

with the windshield









with handguards


----------

